# comparing systems for recovering cats



## loco (Oct 8, 2007)

what is actually goin on in say actionminings system III vs thier system IV? and are there other ways to process materials at a reasonable cost for the newbie?


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 8, 2007)

I think probably the same thing that goes on in Platinum mills system. They are just leach collums with a pump to bring the leach back to the top of the collums and an electric precipitater arrangement. What they don't reveal is the exact chemistry. If it is just a nitric substitute that is being used, then, it would just be a weak AR solution. Not sure this is the case.
Randy


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 8, 2007)

The solution formula is as follows:

50% water and 50% hydrochloric acid(muriatic acid) Put the water in your tank first then add the hydrochloric acid. "acid to water"
Very slowly, add 100 ml of sulfuric acid for each gallon of solution.

Add 1 ounce of the powdered nitric acid substitute for each gallon of solution being used. Mix the powder in a small amount of water and stir. Add the mixture to the solution very slowly.

There are many nitric acid substitutes available. The one that I recamend is CLS-26P. It is available from Action Mining. You can order it online in their catalog at actionmining.com. Action mining has developed it specifically for converter material and the results from leaching have been better than any other powdered nitric acid substitute that has been tested. They are very good at getting your order fast and the price is not too bad at all. 

This is your solution formula. This same formula can be used to leach any amount of converter material. If you only want to run 50 lbs of material you would only make enough solution to fill one 

http://platinumills.com/5348.html

Meow


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 8, 2007)

You really think CLS-26P is just a nitric substitute?


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 8, 2007)

Ask for a MSDS sheet ? It should list the materials.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2007)

I can do this part for precipitating the material.I ahve all the chemicals,but what about refining or dropping the plat?Do you have any solutions for that?
Johnny in Cocoa


----------

